# new i mac



## lbt1 (Mar 30, 2006)

just bought a new imac,its great.now i wish i had someone to ichat with.still feeling my way around it,so far so good.


----------



## Alkison (Jun 5, 2009)

Really, well my brothers getting one soon.
So i hope to get acquainted as well!


----------



## lbt1 (Mar 30, 2006)

great keep me posted,if allowed i'll send u email or u send me yours.good luck len.


----------

